# Fish Mount



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

What does a steelhead mount go for these days? I imagine it's still so much an inch, but what is a good price?

How about a reproduction mount?

What is better to do use the real fish, or do a reproduction mount?


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

I uesd Lombardos there in Fair Haven they do great work!!! They charge $13.50 a inch on the salmon family.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Steelhead/Salmon/Trout can run anywhere from $13-$25 an inch. Reproductions are a little more expensive but if the guy knows what he is doing he can do a fantastic job. I would recommend searching for a taxidermist that specializes in coldwater fish. I can paint up a bass but when it comes to the colors these coldwater fish it takes a whole other kind of talant. If you want a reproduction I would recommend *dsmithgall* from this site. I don't know if he does them just for himself or others but he posted one on here a while ago that was absolutely incredible. Good luck, remember quality over price. I think you learned that one the hard way.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=238596&highlight=steelhead+reproduction


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

$12 an inch here and repro's are $15 an inch.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

also $12 per inch


----------

